# Grading Advice Needed



## Tomcatg (May 14, 2016)

I could use some of you guys advice here. I just got a Johnny Bucket Jr. for my 2014 Craftsman Garden Tractor. Installed it Saturday and played with it a little Sunday. I have a lot of dirt moving projects on my 22 acres and thought it would be fun to fool around with, so I got the tooth bar and Johnny plow as well though the plow is back ordered. Now the advice part..I have never graded anything, though I worked for years as a land surveyor and have staked grades and such and watched the pros do it. I ordered a 18 x21 metal garage this weekend and was told when I priced it a 4-6 week wait time. Well when I actually placed the order the guys said they have caught up a lot and it was a 2-3 week wait time and maybe shorter!. I thought I would have 4-6 weeks to play with the Johnny Bucket as I have to grade the area for the garage to sit, now it looks like 1 -2 weekends. I haven't measured yet but am guessing it is a 12-18" variation where it will sit from front to back. So now I am trying to decide whether to try to do it myself, or hire it out. If I do it myself how best to get started? and is it better to bring the low sides up or grade the high side down? Sorry for the dumb questions but that's the only kinds I have at this point!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure of the lay of the land, but have you considered a cut and fill approach? Cut the high side and use the fill to bring the low side up. If you place batter boards at the corners, you can use them for sighting your grade as you go, or use a couple of level string lines away from the pad to help locate the final grade. At least that's how we did it in the old days! 
If you can think of any other work you need to get done around your property, it might be worth contracting it out. A good backhoe operator can do a ton of work in a day, and make the float charge for the equipment seem not so bad.


----------



## catfishjohn (Jun 11, 2016)

*Cut fill*

I agree with bill the cut and fill is a very good way to build a pad . You said you have survey exp so put to work Sight your high side and then your low. Let say your high side is 1 foot higher than your low that would give you a cut 6 in off high and put it on low.there by making your pad level. Hope that helps. also think about run off from rain as you don't want water stand in shed.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I wonder what your soil type is


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

What will the final surface be composed of? bare ground, rock, concrete. I would look at getting some heavier equipment so it's done right and on time. Sounds like a big task for a Johnny bucket in that span of time. Ground may need some compacting also after leveling, so you will need some weight.


----------



## Tomcatg (May 14, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys. I'll get a pro in for this one 
and find other tasks for the Johnny bucket.


----------

